# It's the final Countdown!



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

'Less then a week' to go (more precisely 6 days left) and I can't help but nodding all day long to the song I hear in my head: It's the final countdown from the band Europe. We call that 'having an ear worm' in German.
:drum: Dada-deedom dadadee-domdom... :drum:
OK, so I've been waiting 117 days and we're getting him on day 123.
I want to thank all of you who helped me waiting in such a heart warming and entertaining way. I would like each and every one of you to give yourselves a big hug from me! :hug:and a :grouphug: Where else can one crazy excited person download all the overwhelming puppy anticipation??? You guys definitely rock :rockon:
Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou.....

PS: y'all be rewarded with lots of Pablo D.O.G. pics hopefully very soon!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin1:Well,we had fun waiting with you.....now we will have puppy pics whenever we want i am sure....Pablo will have to have his own site before long!!!!!! That is too funny that we posted about him at the same time!!!!!! He should feel like one special little man!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

He better!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah Six days!!!! Maryam dare I ask for Monday pictures tomorrow? think your breeder will play? so excited for you!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, you may, cause so did I and the results will be posted in the Please don't faint thread!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Is it still day 117/123??? Time does NOT go by... :help:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I know how excited you must feel right now. I'm counting with you!! So glad the time is short now. Those pictures are so cute!! How does he like to outdoors?

Karen


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Day 118/123.

PS: Karen, I think they both like it, but only as long as people are in sight, haha.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Only 6 more days and we get lots of pictures hoto: and you get tons of loves! :kiss:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Tuesday,Wensday,Thursday,Friday.......................Pablo is Home!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1::whoo:ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yikes, Pablo is finally coming home soon!!!!! Hope we get lots of pics and you dont forget all about us once he comes!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tick tock, tick tock.

I had to laugh at the phrase "ear worm." I say that and get some funny looks because not many people know what that means. :laugh:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am so excited for you Maryam. Cant wait to see pics!! But i have a feeling that wont be a problem!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

We put up the nursery today and I came out of the bedroom and looked at my DH and went: where's the dog??? I really think I need to go see a Dr., I've been fantasizing about Pablo being here for so long now, that my brain thinks he's here already. Creepy.
Do any of you dream of dogs and the forum at night? I sure do, almost every night. I think I'm going crazy...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> We put up the nursery today and I came out of the bedroom and looked at my DH and went: where's the dog??? I really think I need to go see a Dr., I've been fantasizing about Pablo being here for so long now, that my brain thinks he's here already. Creepy.
> Do any of you dream of dogs and the forum at night? I sure do, almost every night. I think I'm going crazy...


No I think it is a sure sign you will be a great " hav parent"eace:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

You're not crazy, just excited and passionate!  It's great. I can't wait to see pictures! Get all your studying and work done so you will have lots of play TIME!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Day 119/123. *sigh*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my-- Saturday is just 4 short days away..... Ohhhhhhhhh. I can't wait. Maryam you must be insane, and giggly, and your heart must ache. Because I feel that way for you.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, you're right, my heart is literally trembling not beating. Still 4 days to go and I hope I won't faint once I see him. It's been very long weeks full of adrenalin, but I can finally see the 'puppy at the end of the tunnel'!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I wish we were all going with you to pick him up - we feel like he is part ours.......lolololololol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Do any of you dream of dogs and the forum at night? I sure do, almost every night. I think I'm going crazy...


I don't dream about the forum, but I do dream about the dogs often. I think you are rubbing off on me a bit though because I was dreaming about puppies big time two nights ago. I was dreaming they were born in tortillas rolled up like burritos and I had to unroll them. I shouldn't go to bed craving Mexican food and wondering about the next breeding.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I agree I feel like I am going to get a puppy as well!!!!!!!! We know that you will have soo much fun this weekend with him!!!!! I am sure he will be very excited to meet his new mommy and daddy!!! I bet your breeder will be glad that he is home with you so she does not have to hear that all these crazy people on here need a picture!!!!!! My husband and I go to bed and sometimes I say well so and so got a puppy today wonder how there first night goes...then we talk about how our firts night was with our babies!!!! Smile Maryam he is almost home!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Kim that was too funny......hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I probably shouldn't have posted that Megan. It just goes to show that I'm losing my marbles! :laugh:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, that is hilarious! Sadly enough, I very rarely remember my dreams (as in once every 6 months to a year). The ones I DO remember, however, tend to stick with me for a long time. I think puppies rolled in burritos would be one to remember, LOL!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I don't dream about the forum, but I do dream about the dogs often. I think you are rubbing off on me a bit though because I was dreaming about puppies big time two nights ago. I was dreaming they were born in tortillas rolled up like burritos and I had to unroll them. I shouldn't go to bed craving Mexican food and wondering about the next breeding.


ound:ound: Kimberly I think that is a sign on what your theme should be for your next litter.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

hahaha name the next litter after Kimberly's cravings for Mexican food- we could get creative! I think it fits! Dora and I ate a papusa together (sp?) and she remembered her roots!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:laugh: Kimberly, I'm very glad you posted that comment, sounds a lot like my dreams.
I think it's my 'fault' that all of you feel Pablo is part yours. My excitement has always been very contagious and people around me either get a good kick out of it or back up, cause they thinks I'm nuts. So all of you who have been riding on my wave should feel very welcome to feel Pablo is part of yours. After all, you've suffered along with me and are going to be his aunties!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A litter theme?! That would be funny. I might leave the creative part up to you guys on that one. We'll have to start a new topic on that subject to spare Maryam.

Maryam, I can see what you mean. Your excitement is so obvious. 

I'm glad that we are pretty certain Pablo won't be awaiting your arrival in a tortilla.  Then again, you're only four days away for knowing that for sure.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

So Maryam, are you making sure the car has gas and the tires won't go flat? I don't remember if you said how far you have to go to get Pablo. It won't be long now.

Susan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Susan, 
I even thought of that! I'm carayzay! It's going to be a 3-3.5h drive, not too bad. DH will be sleeping (coming from night shift) while excited little Maryam will try to find the Breeder. Don't worry I got it all under control...I hope. Worst case, I just have to wake him up.
...I can't wait can't wait, I can't wait...(Outkast) is today's 'earworm'.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Day 120/123, poof!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sure Saturday can't get here soon enough! lol

Good luck with everything, Maryam and don't worry about us. We'll still be here, waiting anxiously for an update and some pics.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Is the car packed up with the to go bag and all the goodies?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maryam, One piece of advise, if the breeder gives you a blanket or toy with mom's scent on it, do not let him have it in the car!! Logan threw up all over his on the way home and I had to wash it, therefore moms scent was gone!!
Good luck, and have fun!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OOOH Laurie, that's a great advice! I think I might just take a towel with me and put that in the sherpa bag. I don't want him to throw up on the hand-washable lining either, eeks.
Amanda, no the car isn't packed yet, but I'm a late packer anyway. But it's all packed in my head already, lol.
DH told me this morning, that he'll have to work night shift Friday&Saturday, shoot. Poor him, he'll get barely any sleep driving back and forth on Saturday...and also poor me, cause I'll have to drive while he's sleeping...sigh...everything will be fine though, I hope.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, I've thrown the Sherpa lining in the washer more times than I can count. It's never changed it or warped it one bit. I don't think you need to handwash it.... that being said, a towel is always a good thing to have... and LOTS of paper towels!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, so here's the list:

Camera hoto:
Extra battery+card for the camera
Paper Towel 
Wet Wipes
Febreze for the car (I'm extremely sensitive to smell)
Bottled water
Sherpa bag
Zip locks
Toy
anything else???

Maybe I should line the sherpa bag with a pee pad for all kinds of accidents in one? Sounds easier than cleaning...

He comes with: collar&leash, kibble (which I probably won't feed him until we're home), blanket/toy (which I will put away during the ride as Laurie suggested)

Lina, that is great news that I don't have to hand wash that thing! I guess I'll just wash it on the handwash cycle and air dry it. Thank you!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I like a pee pad under the Sherpa liner, but I leave the faux sheepskin liner uncovered so the pup can lay right on it. It just seems more comfortable and snuggly.

I see water on the list, but do you have a small bowl for the water?

Oh, you may want an old towel or hand towels just in case he gets sick and you need to clean him up and dry him off. (Edited to add: Oops, I just saw that Carolina already said this one.)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, that sounds good. And don't forget the items that Kimberly mentioned! You are going to have SO much fun this weekend!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, Kimberly, I have this to-go-waterbowl. I will put the pee pad under the liner, thanks!

Goodness, I really can't wait anymore. I wish I could take a pill and wake up Saturday morning...floof.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I can't believe your big day is finally here (almost)!

Have the best time ever, picking up your Hav definitely makes the list of "Life's best moments".

~Kristin


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Only 2 1/2 more days, Maryam!!!! Yippee!!!

Karen


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I haven't checked this thread since the weekend, because I was getting anxious. Only 2 more days...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oooh, I can hear Carly singing now......"Anticipation, Anticipaaation, is making me wait.......well, you get the idea....believe me, it's sounds alot better when Carly sings it!! Can't wait to see Pablo!!:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the time you open this topic next, you'll only be two days away. Of course, that is all assuming you went to bed at a reasonable hour tonight.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Isn't it about time to change the countdown from days to hours??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my! With the way Maryam has been going, it would probably be fitting. Ha ha!

So, Maryam, do you have the time set for your arrival at Bobbi's on Saturday? I'm sure one of us can start the hour countdown as soon as we know.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Pablo is coming tomorrow:whoo::whoo: - poor Maryam, she is probably getting no sleep!!:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Day 121/123. I plan on getting to Bobbi's at NOON on Saturday. So that is 51hours and 14min.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

You are right, I don't get any sleep and I can't eat either. To be honest, the closer we get the more excitement gets mixed with nervousness. Am I going to handle everything correctly? Did I read enough about housetraining, training, grooming, things to do/not to do, will I still have a life, will I be able to travel??? Panic!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> You are right, I don't get any sleep and I can't eat either. To be honest, the closer we get the more excitement gets mixed with nervousness. Am I going to handle everything correctly? Did I read enough about housetraining, training, grooming, things to do/not to do, will I still have a life, will I be able to travel??? Panic!


Hi Maryam

You are so blessed to be getting this new puppy, just remember to enjoy every minute of the experience. All the reading does not always prepare you for everything, but it helps alot. There will always be something you didn't read up on or is not like what you read. It is a big commitment that first year, with a new puppy....it seems like there is life after that first year.....but then I got another puppy!!!! So it must not have been that bad


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Very well said Lynn!! You just go with the flow - you have researched till you can research no more - just enjoy it!! You will do fine. Relax and have fun with him - they grow up so fast.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

47 hours and 57 min. That's less than 2 days :whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Maryam,

I love to watch your posts ~ getting down to the line and then you'll have your baby in your arms!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I don't get any sleep and I can't eat either


Maryam don't make yourself sick with anticipation.......you won't be able to enjoy Pablo as much if you feel awful from lack of sleep and little food. Take a deep breath and relax..........

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great advice Susan.

Maryam, as much fun as the puppies are, they are definitely work. Make sure you get your rest so you can be available to him when he gets home.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Susan,
you are right. But I'm such a passionate person. So far the only times I felt THIS excited/anxious was before my state exams and believe me, I had a few of those. I'm very exhausted from the many adrenalin spikes I've had and honestly consider taking some Valerian root the next days. 
You all must think I'm a headless chicken running around like crazy all day, but I really am not. It's just the anticipation of getting such a great dog after 20 years of hoping&praying. My family and friends (who mostly don't even like dogs) are sick with excitement for me too, cause they know first hand HOW MUCH I've always been wanting a dog.
After all it's a lot of excitement for a good cause, right?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> After all it's a lot of excitement for a good cause, right?


It sure is but it won't be fun for you if you're down with a migraine or stomachache. Little Pablo will be some work in the begining. Puppies are cute, cuddly and wonderful but there are days........................................


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Maryam!!!!!! I am soo excited for you!!!! Like you did not already know that but hey had to tell ya again!!! I am also excited because we are having my husbands side of the family ove on Sunday for Thanksgiving not saturday so I will be able to watch for you when you post about being home with Pablo!!!!!!! Almost time!!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maryam!
Wow, finally counting down the hours, eh?? Now its getting serious!!

How old is little Pablo going to be when you go to collect him? 10wks? Where are the latest pics? Or has the breeder cut you off?? lol (and btw, i was just like you, I was a breeders worst nightmare.. lol)


Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan, he will be 9 weeks on Monday. So on Saturday he'll be little shy of 9 weeks. Hte latest pics are in the Please don't faint thread, don't have any newer ones...
Glad to 'hear' someone else was just as 'bad' as I am. But my Breeder sounded actually pretty excited for me the other day and is really looking forward to seeing me. Who wouldn't, right?! ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, 
I can tell you're excited, you're using more and more '!!!!!'. Love it!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Maryam just wait till Friday night and Saturday morning they will be full of all kinds of excitement for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is your hubby getting excited? I bet not as excited as you though!!!!ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Maryam we should chat tommorow night and help the night go faster....grab a glass of wine and share all our hav stories!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

But you know what I do not like wine.......silly me....I do like Chai Latte's!!!!! I think I am going to go to Starbucks on my way to town in a few!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

My DH started to get excited when he met Havs for the first time in person last WE at the Greensboro show. He was very impressed by my choice but not surprised, cause he knows I've been doing my homework for a few years now, lol. Overall he's less excited than me, cause he's a Virgo and I'm a Scorpio. Thank goodness he isn't as excited, someone needs to help me calm down!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan! Guess what I'm drinking right now? Chai Latte, hehe. We need to meet and go to Starbucks together and order a big Chai Latte each! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How far apart are you two? (Megan & Maryam) My east coast geography isn't very good. You two would have a blast together, I'm sure!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly, I just googled it, anywhere between 8-11 hours it seems. I'm sure you and I would have a blast together too. Especially since you seem to be good at dematting, I'll have to make sure both Pablo&I are matted enough to be invited by you ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Maryam should be thankful Megan does not live close to her. Megan is a bad influence, she would be making Maryam go with her to visit those puppies every other day and Maryam would not be getting any studying done. Big hug Megan, you know I love you.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just called my husband and asked him to get me a chai latte on his way home from taking our nephew to get a winter coat....he does not have one....he is such a good uncle!!!!! Leeann how come you said that I would be a bad influence?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes we would be visiting the puppies all the time!!!!! Oh well, Maryam getting closer and closer by the hour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come home Pablo come home we miss seeing pictures of you!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Maryam if I lived near you I would puppysit for you while you had to study....I am sure Pablo would have fun with all my dogs......he would probably come home with an outfit or two!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

You are getting closer and closer Maryam.....do you smell puppy breath yet??????????:hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe she left early and is sitting outside her breeder's house with her nose smashed up against the window 

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Maryam~~Waiting with vicarious excitement for Pablo! Oh, he is just 9 wks, that is the cutest age. Just a couple of more days now !


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> I'm sure you and I would have a blast together too. Especially since you seem to be good at dematting, I'll have to make sure both Pablo&I are matted enough to be invited by you ound:


Eeks, please keep yourself dematted. I might help with Pablo, but I'm not sure about getting my hands on other people's heads. I definitely never had a desire to be a hairdresser. :suspicious:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, we're finally getting closer...36 hours and 59 min


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

you might have to revise those numbers... could be some traffic on the way.. lol


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

No traffic allowed, it's an emergency!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Alright, going to bed now. Next time I post, I'll have to sleep one more night :whoo: 36h45min


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Time is ticking away - Yeah!! You will be the PERFECT Mamita!! I can't wait to hear the about the "LOVE"!!! :kiss: :hug:

Karen


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

37 hours until noon on Saturday! Ooops, subtract the time zone difference and it is only 34 hours until you see Pablo face to face! Nice!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

1 More Day Maryam


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

ONE MORE DAY....


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Is the suspense killing you Maryam? :bounce:
I'll bet tonight will be the longest one of your life 
I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, have a wonderful trip and we will be eagerly waiting for pictures!

~Kristin


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, Day 122/123. Only 27h15min! I was smart enough to leave lots of little things to do for today to keep be busy all day. Of course I dreamed last night that we had him already and was kind of confused to wake up without him around. Oh well, tonight's going to be the last Pablo-less night for us :whoo:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We are all anxioulsy awaiting for Pablo to come home. Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo: Yay Maryam, only one more day, I dont know why but I thought you were getting him today - I guess it was just wishful thinking!! Try to get some sleep tonight - although I know it will be hard 
And have a wonderful day with your new baby tomorrow!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

ONE MORE DAY - YEAH!!!!!

Make sure you sleep well tonight. The next few nights, you may be up a lot! I hope the transition is easy for both of you. Gracie was great and slept all the way through the first night. I hope Pablo is as easy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam!!!!!!!!! tomorrow is the day!!!! Oh I can't wait for you. Have a great time picking up Pablo D.O.G. tell us, how far do you have to go tomorrow? what time will you be home with your little babe? and most importantly, when can we expect pictures? LOL. ENJOY. feel free to write often today while you wait.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes...and DO enjoy those last few quiet hours, too, while you're at it....it will be the last ones you'll ever see <g>

I remember when I had daughter #1 and I could not wait to finally leave the state of the beached whale and give birth already. And after about a month I had this wishful thinking if I could just p-l-e-a-s-e stick her back in for a good night's sleep, LOL.

Alexa



maryam187 said:


> Yes, Day 122/123. Only 27h15min! I was smart enough to leave lots of little things to do for today to keep be busy all day. Of course I dreamed last night that we had him already and was kind of confused to wake up without him around. Oh well, tonight's going to be the last Pablo-less night for us :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, this will be the longest Friday of Maryam's life. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Do we want to start a bet on how long it takes her to post a photo of Pablo. Everyone pick an hour 

My bet is 9pm!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't forget to specify the time zone :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So, Maryam, how many errands do you have planned today? You better head out and get groceries at the very least. I have a feeling you won't want to leave the little guy once he gets home. (And I'm trying to think of ways to occupy your time today, too.)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You poor girl, when you finally have the pup you are going to be so tired you cant play with him!!! Go shopping, or take a nap, or a long bubble bath!! Make sure you got lots of firewood for a warm cozy weekend of not leaving the house!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I was checking in for the countdown!

How many hours left? How long will your trip take? Give us the details - hour by hour....lolololo


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Maryam! You're almost there!!! And since we're all providing you with so much support, you definitely have to post pics tomorrow and NOT keep us waiting!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm with Lina, you gotta post pics right away, he can sit in your lap while you do it!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She just hit the 24 hour mark. Cool!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I swear I think that this is the most posted anticipated pup on the forum yet!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: 23h15min :cheer2: I slept well last night and just took another nap. I really am exhausted from all the adrenalin! We pretty much got everything we need for the next few weeks (including fire logs, hehe), just a few more groceries tonight and we're good. I'm much more relaxed today and try to enjoy the last hours of togetherness with just DH&I.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh and maybe just to explain my extreme excitement:
not only are we finally getting our much awaited beautiful puppy, but also my Brother&SIL are coming on Wednesday for Thanks Giving. My SIL is pregnant reggers: and I'll be able to feel the baby girl punching and kicking for the very first time, what an exciting life! :cheer2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, I really do think you're life is very exciting! Not only because it is, but also because of how excited YOU get about it. That's great! 

Congrats to your brother and SIL!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

This time tomorrow, our camera will be full of Pablo pictures already! Yay, I can't wait to take as many pictures of him as I please from every side of him! Told you I was a control freak, haha! 21h3min left.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Maryam, that is so exciting about your SIL too.

And I love this song and I think it is going to be your song tomorrow: 
The Dog Song


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly, what a great song! BTW, what does 'SPSL' mean? Must be something witty I guess...19h1min


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maryam, you'll want to read through this topic "Feeding the MHS" for the answer. 

18 hours and 49 minutes.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

It's almost time it's almost time it's almost TIME!!!!! I can't wait for puppy pictures! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

So, we will be waiting patiently (NOT!!) for pictures, Maryam. Can't wait!

Karen


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: 18h3min


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so excited for you! It will be 6 more weeks for me until I can pick up my little guy!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Did I miss what time that Maryam should be home? Or is she holding that info from us so we dont get mad that she has been home playing with Pablo for hrs. before posting pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My vote is 9pm PST and if I win, she sends me Pablo's brother


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

17h09min


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

MARYAM!!!! YEAH!!! you better take an ambien tonight girl--- there is no way you are going to sleep otherwise!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Flouf, I've been studying for a while now to distract myself and do something good. Unfortunately child abuse came up with lots of pictures and now I'm sick. People do terrible, unbelievable things to these innocent angels, it's disgusting uke:

:focus: Yeah, Missy, I'll take some Valerian Root here in a little bit, still got a few other things to do (cutting my hair, etc.) to keep me busy.

16h24min


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes Maryam, better to take the scissors to your own hair and not Pablo's. LOL. 
(like I did Cash's 2nd day with us--- he ended up looking like something the cat drug in)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just stopped by and had to post that there are only 15 hours and 48 minutes left.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How you holding up Maryam? It's almost time.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm trying to suppress my excitement for the rest of the evening so I can get some good sleep tonight. Still got a few little things to do to keep me busy...like checking the forum every 15min, hehe.
14h44min


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Hope you can sleep tonight, and dream about Pablo!!

Karen


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

14 hours and 5 minutes left. 

Sleep soundly, Maryam.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sweet dreams sweet, excited, maryam! tomorrow is almost here!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Mariam! Only 14 hours left!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Pablo is almost here! Dream happy dreams, Maryam!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

This is it, home stetch!!! Sweet dreams.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Maryam, you've made it to your very last puppyless night. Sweet dreams!!

You did charge those camera batteries, right??


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awww, thank you everyone! Susan, YES, I'm just about to grab the second (back-up) fully charged battery. Wow, only 14h03. When I wake up, it'll be already much less :whoo:
I'll try and come say 'good bye' in the morning, I'm sure I'll be up early enough.

*Place your bets for the time I will post the first pics, whoever wins will be able to see the very first pic BEFORE everybody else. *
(Can I pm a picture???)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK guys, I'm going to bed enjoying all the good night wishes you sent me


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

13 hours and 40 minutes. I hope you really did go to bed. I have to stay up late tonight, so I'll keep the excitement going for you.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Maryam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good Morning and Pablo will be HOME with you today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was unable to post today because my hubby was off and I was spending time with him and the family!!!!!!! Did miss ya all though!!!!! Well, I say that the first post will be at 8:37.....just thought that I would take a guess!!!!! Maryam do you know that I could not be happier for you and plus this thread is way more exciting than the HSD thread going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Welcome to the forum Pablo!!!!! Love your Aunt Megan!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Maryam,
You made it through the waiting period.Bet you thought this day would never come-but it's here!Congrats on your little Pablo!We'll be looking forward to your pictures!Have a great day........


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will still go with 9pm EST  I am thinking the drive, the talking with the breeder, the snuggles, the potty stops, etc then the having to put him down for 2 mins to upload the photos.

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

7:45pm... and goodluck!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Congratulations! You made it to today. Can't wait to meet Pablo. He's so darn cute.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

PABLO IS COMING HOME TODAY!!! :whoo::whoo:
Good luck today Maryam, we cant wait to see you with your new baby!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning guys! Who would have thought today's *Day 123/123* :cheer2:
I dreamed very bad all night and woke up with a headache, but I'll be alright. Gotta get ready ASAP and will post in the evening EST.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

YEAH!!!!!! We can't wait to see pictures of Pablo with your smiling face!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin1::whoo:I can not believe that he will be coming home today!!!!!! We are so excited for you Maryam!!!!! Have a Great weekend with your little Pablo!!!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

HOORAY!!!!The day has finally arrived, how exciting. Little Pablo is so lucky to have you as his new Mom.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

The day is finally here!!!! I can't wait to see the pictures of you and Pablo!!!
Have a safe trip.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Maryam, 

YOU MADE IT!! PABLO'S COMING HOME (I knew you'd not feel well though what with all that excitement.....:biggrin1 I hope your headache goes away. Puppy breath is a terrific cure. Drive safely, enjoy the day and we can't wait to see your photos.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OH BOY, IT'S A RED LETTER DAY AT YOUR HOUSE!! I LOVE HOMECOMINGS.....CAN'T WAIT TO GET A GLIMPSE OF THE NEW BABY!:baby::clap2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! Pablo is coming home today!!! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Darn, I cannot beleive it, I am going to be out tonight, so I am gonna miss the first pics of Pablo - boo hoo...... I hope that by the time I get back, they are posted!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

You should have Pablo by now and on your way home. I'm so excited to hear from you!! :whoo:

Karen


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

My guess af what time she will post pics is 8:30 EST

Congrats Maryam!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Good morning guys! Who would have thought today's *Day 123/123* :cheer2:
> I dreamed very bad all night and woke up with a headache, but I'll be alright. Gotta get ready ASAP and will post in the evening EST.


Maryam, i remember when i went to get Tripp & Dreamer from Bobbi(a 6 hour drive one way). I had a horrible dream & had the worst headache all day. I was really really nervous about this whole adventure. I was so excited & anxious that i made myself sick. But i quickly learned that i was nervous for no reason & we all bonded very very quickly which surprised me.

You will have a great time & hope all went well. I know i dont have to ask to 'keep us posted!'.
Did you get a good traveler or a puker like my Jax?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking for Pablo sightings!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I can almost smell puppy breath hahahaha

Hopefully it all went safe and well!!!

PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

go to "Welcomd Home Pablo" thread - there are pics and a video, he is a doll!!


----------

